
RACK: a time-based fast loss detection for TCP (2015) [pdf] - ycmbntrthrwaway
https://www.ietf.org/proceedings/94/slides/slides-94-tcpm-6.pdf
======
ycmbntrthrwaway
RFC: [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-cheng-tcpm-
rack-00](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-cheng-tcpm-rack-00)

